# Mir sig request



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I used to be able to do sigs myself a long time ago... But now when I tried whipping together one it looked like shit. So, I leave it up to you guys who know what you're doing. 

Anyway, I'd like a Frank Mir signature... Now in the time of need when Mir fans gotta stick together after the loss.  If possible with some of these pictures:




























size doesn't matter... whatever the forum allows. Colors.... maybe black and red? or whatever cool stuff you can come up with. Text maybe what I have in my signature now... "Now you'll see Frank Mir!"

+reps to everyone who attempts something.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice! Welcome to the paid side. 

And I agree, now is the time to show some support for our boy Mir. I'll throw something together in a little while.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, It's good to see someone wanting to support Mir.

I might try something.

D.P said he'll make you one, so, should I waste my time?

Lol.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My attempt:










I just realized I may have took a bit of artistic freedom in this one. Sorry.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice sig, buddy.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry... been away for awhile... stuck in real life.  

anyway, that first sig you did there, Michael Carson, is really cool! you want some credits for it, or?

and thanks D.P. for the effort! yours looks really good too.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nah, I don't want any credits, and you're welcome.


----------

